# Newbie to a planted tank and question.



## 250ml (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, nice to meet you all. please welcome me as a new hobbyist to this hobby
One month ago, i setup a heavily planted tank (20g high tank) with 5 danio zebra and a betta, i think it was fully cycle because i had nitrate level rise about 10-20ppm on the third week and then drop back to zero. Last night i saw my betta have those little white dots on him, which is ick. ICK is very new to me since i am still very green to aquarium keeping . Today went to petsmart and grap something call (Kordon, Rid.ich Plus). read some good review about it online. Now i am hoping this product will help me get through ick problem. And here is my concern, would this (Kordon, Rid.ich Plus) or any other ick cure products in the market would kill the beneficial bacterial in my fish tank since i have been waited some long for my tank to cycle and always wanted to put more fish in. 

Million thanks to the reply as i will learn
250ml


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure about the product you use but the one I have used in the past, paraguard, was safe with the bacteria my tank. However, I believe with ick you will need to do water changes anyways and so as such if you regress with your cycled tank the affects of ammonia should be reduced with water changes.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I used Kordon a long time ago. I believe you don't have to do frequent water changes with dosing. But you should vacuum the bottom of the tank to remove any ich down there.

Have you tried raising the temperature and adding salt? I would isolate the betta and just treat it separately with salt and warm water first. 

If you're afraid of having to wait to cycle your tank again, I can and i'm sure many other members can too provide you with some beneficial bacteria to help speed up the process. 

You also pmed me about buying water lettuce. I would just wait until your ich problem is cured first before adding anything else to your tank. After that, if I have only left you can have some for free. Don't bother "buying" water lettuce as many members on here will offer them for free. 

Good luck and welcome to BCA!


----------



## 250ml (Dec 26, 2012)

Reckon and Nicole thank you for the reply.

Reckon: Is good to know paraguard is safe for beneficial bacteria. Hope Kordon will work, if not. i will consider buying paraguard 

Nicole:I have raised the temp to 82F. i wanted to vacuum the bottom, but the thing is about 75% of the substrate is covered by plant and carpet plant. that will be so hard for me to vacuum. do you think i should take out all the plants and do the vacuum? btw, thank you for your kindness on your water lettuce , your kindness inspire me on helping other people in this hobby once i have the enough experience to do so.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

No need to remove your plants,you can still cure ich without vacuuming (I never bothered myself) and I also have heavily planted Tanks,just continue with your Kordon remedy but I would raise your temp to at least 86F,it speeds up the life cycle of the Ich so as to make the Ich Meds work faster.


----------

